# New Covers - UF, PNR, Historical Romance, Cozy



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

July 2019 Updates - Premade covers now available - *PREMADE COVER GALLERIES* for a variety of covers - Urban Fantasy, Historical Romance, Paranormal Romance, Cozy Mystery, Thriller and more...here are some samples:



My custom orders portfolio is here:*Portfolio*

[size=9pt]At my website you will find *Premade Covers for Contemporary Romance, Historical Romance, Urban Fantasy, Fantasy, Paranormal Romance, YA, NA, SciFi, Mystery, Cozy Mystery, Thriller and Horror genres*.

[size=8pt]I offer several extra services: Paperback Covers, Website and Facebook Banners, Boxed Set Images and more...

Visit my site and have a look!

Thank you!
*Melody Simmons*​
 website: *https://bookcoverscre8tive.com/* email: *[email protected]*​


----------



## MsTee (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi, Melody, I checked out your covers and that 'White Skies' one looks great!

Maybe you should post the images here as well? Sometimes, folks are unwilling to jump to another (unknown) site from KB. Plus, it'll get eyes faster on your covers, and faster eyes, means faster clicks, means faster sales...


----------



## MsTee (Jul 30, 2012)

Gah! There's a particular forum section here that details everything, but I didn't bother reading it... *hope mods did not hear me say that...*

Anyway, to post an image, type this:


```
[IMG]your image source here[/IMG]
```
'Your image source' will be the path/directory to where your images are located. You are using Wordpress, and all uploaded images go into a specific directory called 'uploads'. The NAME of the directory is public for anyone to see, but the files in it are not. I did a check, and this is your image path:


```
[URL=http://ebookindiecovers.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/THE]http://ebookindiecovers.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/THE[/URL] NAME OF YOUR IMAGE FILE
```
Therefore, to post, say your 'White Skies' cover, the link will look like this:


```
[IMG]http://ebookindiecovers.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/white-skies-72-600x800.jpg?w=195&h=260"[/IMG]
```
Example using the above code:










Here are some links to the KB forum rules/tips:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,7.0.html

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,6.0.html

Hope this helps. If not, let me know so I can write the explanations clearer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Melody--

It looks like I never welcomed you as a cover designer!

You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads will be removed or merged. (I've merged this with your prior thread about your book covers.) Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to.

Also, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks! Also, active members (10 or more posts, active in the last 60 days) may have a listing in the Yellow Pages for Authors. See that thread for instructions on how to be included.

Betsy 
KB Moderator


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Melody--
> 
> It looks like I never welcomed you as a cover designer!
> 
> ...


Oh, thank you! I was wondering how the magical merger happened and thought you had a wonderful automated system here...I appreciate your assistance.

Melody


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice work, Melody.  I'm sure folks will bookmark the page for future reference.


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

Love your erotica covers Melody! I'm sending you an email about one and I hope your sale goes well.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I've bought several of Melody's romance and erotica covers. She's been very nice and helpful to work with.


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

Melody has done a fantastic job on my book cover, not only is she efficient, and responsive, but very efficient. Thanks for all your hard work. Sarwah


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

Melody

Even more fantastic work! Best of luck with your Valentine promo. I sent you an reply BTW about our stock conversation.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

D.L. Shutter said:


> Melody
> 
> Even more fantastic work! Best of luck with your Valentine promo. I sent you an reply BTW about our stock conversation.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your encouragement Dave...just checking on the stock image now. I am waiting to see a long line of great covers here on Kindleboards in your signature...except the ones that might get you banned, of course.

Melody


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

> I am waiting to see a long line of great covers here on Kindleboards in your signature...except the ones that might get you banned, of course.


Thank you again for the great work Melody. Looking forward to what else we can put together and I'm still looking for a good erotica forum to post "Jenna's" for feedback.

D.L.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Love your covers, Melody. I've bought several from you I haven't even gotten around to writing stories for yet, just because they were cool. I need to avoid clicking your site till I get some writing done.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

MegHarris said:


> Love your covers, Melody. I've bought several from you I haven't even gotten around to writing stories for yet, just because they were cool. I need to avoid clicking your site till I get some writing done.


Thanks, Meg...no wonder you have such awesome covers - I think you buy the best from all the premade sites!

Melody


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I just wanted to say that Melody made my first book's cover and she was great to work with!



I would definitely recommend her.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

I was having a look at your covers the other day as I'm after one for NaNoWriMo and you have some really gorgeous ones. I need to go back and make up my mind lol


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

AriadneW said:


> I was having a look at your covers the other day as I'm after one for NaNoWriMo and you have some really gorgeous ones. I need to go back and make up my mind lol


Thank you for admiring my covers. I sent the sample you requested...

Melody


----------



## Key (Jan 6, 2014)

I love your covers!!!


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

Melody has just finished a couple of custom covers for me, and I can't recommend her highly enough. I almost bought a couple of her awesome pre-mades, but decided custom would be better. The pre-mades would have worked beautifully, but these are more specific to the stories and are perfect. She does gorgeous work!


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Love your covers! I'm toying with the idea of having all of my main series redone, perhaps as custom-mades. There are fifteen in the series (but the rights to one in the series belongs to my publisher, darn it).

What sort of price would I (just roughly) be looking at to have these fourteen books with custom covers that all matched?

Scary question!


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you, I have en


shelleyo1 said:


> Melody has just finished a couple of custom covers for me, and I can't recommend her highly enough. I almost bought a couple of her awesome pre-mades, but decided custom would be better. The pre-mades would have worked beautifully, but these are more specific to the stories and are perfect. She does gorgeous work!


Thank you, I have enjoyed working on your interesting themes!


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

hardnutt said:


> Love your covers! I'm toying with the idea of having all of my main series redone, perhaps as custom-mades. There are fifteen in the series (but the rights to one in the series belongs to my publisher, darn it).
> 
> What sort of price would I (just roughly) be looking at to have these fourteen books with custom covers that all matched?
> 
> Scary question!


Thank you for the question - sending a private message...


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

I just saw one of your premade covers in the top 20 of a well-selling genre.  Your work is definitely getting people noticed.    (I recognised it because it was one I was SOOO tempted to buy myself, but unfortunately, one of the people on it looked like my little brother, so...nope.)


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

Her work is lovely. I shall definitely be purchasing!


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

HSh said:


> I just saw one of your premade covers in the top 20 of a well-selling genre. Your work is definitely getting people noticed.  (I recognised it because it was one I was SOOO tempted to buy myself, but unfortunately, one of the people on it looked like my little brother, so...nope.)


Thank you! I do love designing premade covers - I unleash all my creative desires and try to get the best visual effect.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

DanaG said:


> Her work is lovely. I shall definitely be purchasing!


Thank you Dana! I appreciate the encouragement...


----------



## Ronny K (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Melody,

Am I understanding your website correctly, that you won't create a box set image for an author if the original (individual) cover art isn't yours?


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Ronny K said:


> Hi Melody,
> 
> Am I understanding your website correctly, that you won't create a box set image for an author if the original (individual) cover art isn't yours?


Hi There - Yes, sorry. It is mainly a time factor - I have to give priority to the authors who bought their covers from me (they keep me real busy). It also involves other aspects though - such as not having the original PSD files to shift things around, or not having the legal rights to work with the images because the stock images were purchased by another designer or the artwork is copyrighted by another artist, or the fonts are designer fonts purchased by someone else and I do not have them.


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

You're very talented. I'm going to look on your site for some covers now!


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Yeah, seriously, I just got such a good one from you, I'm feeling really lucky!!


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

Awesome.  Any special discounts for Kboarders?


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Been following your site for quite some time, Melody  Your covers are great! Will send pm


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

AmberDa1 said:


> Been following your site for quite some time, Melody  Your covers are great! Will send pm


Thank you Amber!


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm uploading one of your pre-mades now!  Crossing my fingers it'll help me launch this new series well.


----------



## Shelley K (Sep 19, 2011)

Those sets are gorgeous! As I said before in this thread, I'm a satisfied customer (I'm gearing up to contact you about some more custom work in the near future), and I have a question I thought I'd ask here in case someone else wondered the same thing. 

If I find a pre-made cover that I love, is it possible to then order one or more custom-made covers that look similar, based on that pre-made? Say I want to use the pre-made for book one of a series, for instance. Is it a problem to order more books that look similar for branding purposes to finish out the series? 

Thanks!


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

shelleyo1 said:


> Those sets are gorgeous! As I said before in this thread, I'm a satisfied customer (I'm gearing up to contact you about some more custom work in the near future), and I have a question I thought I'd ask here in case someone else wondered the same thing.
> 
> If I find a pre-made cover that I love, is it possible to then order one or more custom-made covers that look similar, based on that pre-made? Say I want to use the pre-made for book one of a series, for instance. Is it a problem to order more books that look similar for branding purposes to finish out the series?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi There

Thank you for the encouragement.

Actually I think that is what many designers would want! The premade cover is like and advertisement to get more custom orders for many designers - so yes, the premade cover would be the first in the set, and then more covers in a similar style would be added. There may be a few considerations to this - like if you wanted to have a different pose of the same model the source images may or may not be available for that (usually there are, but cannot guarantee) so best would be to ask first about the possibilities with a cover.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Thank you for sharing that, Melody!  I will keep that in mind if I ever have a sequel in mind for one of the stories I've had with your premades.    (What kind of lead time would you need to know by?)


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

HSh said:


> Thank you for sharing that, Melody! I will keep that in mind if I ever have a sequel in mind for one of the stories I've had with your premades.  (What kind of lead time would you need to know by?)


One week's notice is usually good, thank you.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Melody, I just have to say that the man you used in the Fire Angel covers is Ohmygod beautiful.   Dudes that can pull off long hair = A+ in my book, haha.

Anyways, great covers! I may have to snag one or two from you in the future.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Thank you!!  :-D


----------



## Kirkee (Apr 2, 2014)

Melody is simply the best!

I was reluctant to post this because, well, from fear she will get swamped. 
On second thought, I'm sure she'll manage.

She did my 'The Hard Bi*ch' cover, and the '...Shades of Tinsel'!

I will have more work for you in the future, Melody. Soon as I'm done wrapping up
this PI trilogy am toiling away on.

Enjoy your time off. Best this Holiday Season to you & yours, as well as to the KBoard family: Harve, Betsy, Anne;
all the indies, including the hybrids & other scribes. May your dreams happen in 2015!

K.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Kirkee said:


> Melody is simply the best!
> 
> I was reluctant to post this because, well, from fear she will get swamped.
> On second thought, I'm sure she'll manage.
> ...


Thank you for your great enthusiasm and encouragement! I wish you wonderful writing this holiday and next year!


----------



## LizB (Oct 25, 2013)

I want you to know that I REALLY respect your work. Not many cover artists do LGBT premades. So, thank you very much.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

LizB said:


> I want you to know that I REALLY respect your work. Not many cover artists do LGBT premades. So, thank you very much.


Thank you! Your words are inspiring me to do more work in this genre!


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

Perfect timing! Emailed you just now. I wish I could buy more! Your new ones are right up my alley.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

LeahEmmaRose said:


> Perfect timing! Emailed you just now. I wish I could buy more! Your new ones are right up my alley.


Happy you like them! I design for different types of romance - but sometimes with so many custom orders to do I do not manage to design too many premade covers for a specific theme. I am trying to add more varieties in different genres.


----------



## Ebooksforfreeinc. (Jan 1, 2016)

Great work as always Melody!


----------



## BeachB (Sep 3, 2013)

Great covers!


----------



## MikeRyan (Jul 19, 2015)

I've had a lot of compliments on my Cain Series covers that are in my sig and Melody is the one who did them. 

Just wanted to give props.


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

You can't go wrong with Melody.

She's designed 12 covers for me including both fiction and nonfiction.


----------



## SnickersBabe (Jan 9, 2017)

Those are beautiful covers.


----------



## petealdin (Feb 6, 2017)

Melody, I wanted to drop by and thank you for the two covers you did for me. Magic! Very easy to work with and I particularly appreciate the way you explained things for me.

Take care!

Pete Aldin


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

Melody - what is your turnaround time on the pre-mades?


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

DanaG said:


> Melody - what is your turnaround time on the pre-mades?


Hi Dana

Thank you for asking. It is usually within 24 hours. If I am online already it can take just a few minutes...I have customers from all time zones so I try to rotate the times when I am online, plus sometimes I cut myself off from the internet when I am working on a project so that I can get the work done!

If the text is complicated to do or any changes are required to the image it may take me longer.

Thank you
Melody


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks so much, Melody, your covers look awesome - I'll definitely be ordering some soon!


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Puddleduck said:


> It's too bad the "Out of Hell" and "Fire Mage" premades aren't part of sets like some of your others, because I quite like them, but in that genre I think I'd want to do at least a trilogy. (And it can be so hard to get premade covers that match if they're not made as a set.)


I'm working on more paranormal and UF male themes, so check back again...if you buy a number of covers from one designer they often fit well together as the style is often similar, and if you ask for the same fonts on all the covers (I change fonts free of charge) then they can look like a set. Other authors have made sets from single covers on my site like that.

Do you prefer males with some chest showing or fully clothed?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2017)

Awww, these are great!


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

SummerNights said:


> Awww, these are great!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

SA_Soule said:


> Your new covers are awesome!


Thank you!


----------



## Nicholas Erik (Sep 22, 2015)

Your new urban fantasy premades really nail the genre and look great. Anyone with a good UF novel seeking a custom look who can't spring for a custom cover right now should definitely snap one of those up. Very nice work. 

Nick


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Nicholas Erik said:


> Your new urban fantasy premades really nail the genre and look great. Anyone with a good UF novel seeking a custom look who can't spring for a custom cover right now should definitely snap one of those up. Very nice work.
> 
> Nick


Thank you very much Nick and Jeff for your kind and inspiring words!


----------



## C. Gold (Jun 12, 2017)

Nicholas Erik said:


> Your new urban fantasy premades really nail the genre and look great. Anyone with a good UF novel seeking a custom look who can't spring for a custom cover right now should definitely snap one of those up. Very nice work.
> 
> Nick


I was just thinking this. Too bad I don't have an urban fantasy book ready to go because dayum, those are hot!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I love those sets. It's fantastic that you do that.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Evenstar said:


> I love those sets. It's fantastic that you do that.


Thank you so much Evenstar! Premade covers are very enjoyable to design as I can follow my own imagination and inspiration...


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

These are nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

July 2019 Updates - Premade covers now available - *PREMADE COVER GALLERIES* for a variety of covers - Urban Fantasy, Historical Romance, Paranormal Romance, Cozy Mystery, Thriller and more...here are some samples:



My custom orders portfolio is here:*Portfolio*


----------

